# Ipad1



## juikomike (20 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite connaître les possibilités d'utiliser youtube sur mon Ipad1.
Merci
Mike


----------



## Average Joe (20 Mai 2015)

As-tu essayé l'appli "YouTube" pour iOS ? On la trouve sur l'App Store.


----------



## juikomike (20 Mai 2015)

Justement.
Elle est native sur l'ipad1.
Impossible de voir les vidéos youtube aussi bien sur l'appli que sur le site mobile.


----------



## lineakd (31 Mai 2015)

@juikomike, et en passant par l'app safari et le site mobile de youtube?


----------



## Larme (1 Juin 2015)

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6098135?p=yt_devicesupport&hl=en&rd=1


----------



## lineakd (2 Juin 2015)

@Larme, merci pour le lien.


----------

